# $ value to code 0126T CPT



## indirakumaris (May 25, 2012)

Hi 
    i couldnot get the Fee for CPT 0126T , please do help out to find the fee.
Thanks
Indira


----------



## jewlz0879 (May 25, 2012)

To my knowledge, the "T" codes do not have RVU's associated with them so you have to use a comparison code. Or at least, that is what we do. Our docs bill the Transapical Aortic valve replacements, 0257T, and we used 33405 as our comp code to figure our fee.


----------

